# snow drought is over!



## sir spaniourd (Jan 7, 2005)

We are back in business. It seems there is another storm on the way


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

I sure hope so we need more snow so i can make more money


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Let's not scare it away now, NOAA is saying snow showers for Sunday into Monday, I REALLY hope it happens!


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

mkwl said:


> Let's not scare it away now, NOAA is saying snow showers for Sunday into Monday, I REALLY hope it happens!


Couple inches tomorrow night as well


----------



## JTW (Sep 12, 2005)

Another? when did we get the first one?


----------



## pinepointe (Jan 3, 2006)

Well fellas I hope you get your snow. They are saying 6" -10" for us by Wed night yeah good luckpayup payup


----------



## KeystoneLawn&Landscaping (Jan 22, 2006)

6-10 in the forecast for here thru Wed also....but being in the belts....maybe the snow gods will be smiling on us and drop much more!payup


----------

